# 17 year old dog not wanting to eat



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

I'm wondering if my old girl is deciding its time? She only would eat 1 scrambled egg and a little oat meal this morning, and a little chicken and chicken liver tonight. She has refused dog food for about 6 months now and it's getting really hard to figure out what she will eat  any suggestions of what else I can try? Have tried apples, pumpkin, beef liver, hamburger. For a few weeks she was eating various cooked meat, but not enough fiber. My other dogs are getting fat with her uneaten food. She is an Australian shepherd, she is a working champion and was my partner in managing our sheep for many years. Hard to face the fact that she may be leaving us, I've had her since she was 6 weeks old. Thanks for listening and any food or appetite suggestions.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor old girl. Perhaps her teeth are bothering her?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Probably best for a vet to check her out and eliminate things like teeth or a kidney infection. You can certainly get a better handle on where she's at with a hands on opinion.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Ross said:


> Probably best for a vet to check her out and eliminate things like teeth or a kidney infection. You can certainly get a better handle on where she's at with a hands on opinion.


Kabri, Ross has the right of it. 17years is a good age for any dog and my older working dogs get an annual check up irrespective of whether there is something obviously wrong with them or not. Which is how I discovered my now blind Heading dog is having hip problems because of how he walks because of his blindness. One thing can lead to another. 

Get him checked out by a vet you trust. I don't do fancy, expensive dog foods but for my last old, working dog (which persisted in continuing to work) I did invest in fancy dog food. And I have to admit, he relished them and did well on them. Talk to your vet, talk to others and then make decisions.

No need to thank anybody for listening. That's what we're here for.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My dog just quit eating anything before we had to put her down due to cancer. But teeth are usually the first culprit in this kind of situation. time to go to the vet...
Good luck.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

17 years old is a really good age for any dog but it never seems to matter how long we have them we want to keep them longer. I would have your vet check her out & rule out things like Ross & some others have said.

I had a Welsh Terrier that was 14 yrs. old & wouldn't eat except for a scrambled, egg & soft things like that. I took her to the vet & she had a tumor he said was cancer by her bile duct I believe it was that was making it hard for her to swallow. At the vet's suggestion since she was alert, happy to see me & not in any pain, he suggested I mix meat types of baby food with a little water & feed that too her. I did that & it worked, had her around for about 6 more months until it was her time.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone, will take her in to vet, it's so hard when she is still alert, can see and hear and walk, and is still stubborn! That is what made her such a great stock dog, she would never back down and always got the job done. Now she is stubborn about eating.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

It may well be teeth problems! My dear old collie had to have a tooth pulled at 11 and lived 3 more years. Teeth can go septic really quickly and not to mention the pain!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

It could also be kidney failure. Being uremic makes you feel sick and food does not look at all appealing.


----------



## garlandgal (Mar 24, 2011)

I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your dog. As someone who has euthanized thousands of beloved pets, I know that there never is a black/white answer to the question &#8216;Is it time?&#8221; So many factors go into that answer, but I can tell you this: YOU know that animal better than anyone (even a vet&#8230;who by all means wants the best of your animal, but may personally feel that death is the worst outcome. They took an oath to do no harm and to preserve the animals&#8217; life.) But it is ultimately you who know what is/is not normal for your beloved friend. They usually have their own way of letting you know, but that does not mean that it is any easier for you to make that call. I myself have been plagued when it came to putting my pet(s) down: am I stealing away time from them? Do they still have more life in them? Has their quality of life hit the bottom&#8230;.or is not &#8216;that bad&#8217; and they still have a ways to go. No one but you can answer that but you; you know all the factors that go into making the decision, whatever it may be. Whatever you decide, just know that your old girl knows the depth of your love for her. The word euthanasia itself translates into literally: good death. One would only hope to have a quick, humane death surrounded by those who care/love for him/her. 
I wish you and your &#8216;old girl&#8217; peace


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Kabri, I hope you get good news at the vet's. The fact that she is still alert, and her other facilties seem intact, may mean she just off her food for a bit. I have an old miniature schnauzer who had been on death's door more than once. When he decided not to eat, I finally gave him "Boost" a human supplement. I used syringe to get him to take it...Shortly after, his appetite came back. I've decided that whatever he wants to eat (within reason) is what he gets. He has been doing well on boiled extra lean hamburger with green vegetables...occasionally he loves his pasta. At almost 18, is still doing well. How long..who knows.
Good luck with your vet trip and give that girl a hug for me...she sounds like a real classy pup.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Garlandgirl, I sure wish all vets had your attitude!!! Spent 5 hours at emergency clinic today with my old girl. Anything that I could coax her to eat, she would throw up a little while later. Stopped eating completely. Vet said kidney are failing, and phosphorus? Levels are very high, causing her to feel sick to her stomach. Vet wanted to admit her to hospital for 3 days for IV fluids. Also wanted to do X-rays since she found a small mass on one anal gland. Then she talked about how if it was cancer they could do chemo.... Are they insane??? This beloved dog is 17. No way am I going to put her through the stress of being in a strange place, crying dogs day and night in pain, surrounded by strangers, etc. just to give her a few more days or weeks of questionable life! I finally convinced them that sq fluid, a shot to help with nausea and appetite and antibiotic shot was all I was willing to subject her to. She is home now on her favorite bed where she can watch all the farm activity, hear the sheep and chickens, and she is content and resting. The shot worked. She ate some meat and kept it down. She is with her pack and not in pain. My friend who worked in vet clinics for many years told me later that the vets in that chain work on commission. No wonder the constant attempt to up sell the treatments. 

Thanks again for all the good wishes and suggestions, I really appreciate you all.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Kabri, glad you are capable of making rational decisions. I'm sure Garlandgirl is much happier at home than she would be at the hospital. When the body is shutting down, trying to process food is painful. This is why patients in hospice are not given feeding tubes when they stop eating. As long as GG is eating something, bless the day. When she refuses all food, know that the time is near.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Maura, her name is Busy, I was referring to GG who posted previously. Busy won't eat today, tomorrow will be the day we say goodbye if I can get a mobile vet to come to the house. Can't even type this without crying, it's so hard, 17 years she is family, can't imagine our farm without her. Here is a pic of her yesterday, she is still walking today.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your pain. I really know how hard it is and what you are going through right now. Busy looks like a very much loved farm dog. She wouldn't have wanted any other life. You are being very courageous and loving by releasing her. She knows that. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thank you, the folks on this forum are the best!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Sweet, sweet puppy!  So sorry you are going through this! That's just the bad thing about dogs, huh!? They just don't live long enough! Hugs to you, and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Take care!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh man, just reading the updates made me cry. She is a gorgeous girl and you gave her a very long and obviously happy life. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Busy is a beautiful dog & I'm sure she knew how much you loved her & she loved you just as much!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Thank you so much, we miss her but it was her time


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

A poem for a beloved working dog. There are flocks to tend at the Bridge, Busy...

AWAY!
Author Jeanne Bell

On a cold starry night
In a barn sweet with hay,
A tired old dog
Wove dreams as she lay.

She thought she heard sheep 
And a voice - it was dim
The light slowly faded
Then whispered again.

Through the mist, in the fog,
How she wanted to go!
But her old legs were heavy
Outside was deep snow.

Then the Voice-Light rang clear 
"We need you out here"
The cloud curtains parted,
The Voice-Light was near!

So she leaped from the body
That bound her in place
Racing! She soared across time
And through space

And her heart fairly surged!
"I'm ready," she cried!
And she flanked out past Pluto,
Transcending the sky. 

She floated right out of that
deep bed of hay.
Her master was calling.
She's flying! "AWAY


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She's beautiful! I want one just like her here. It's so hard to let them go, but that is a part of our responsibility as their owners and caretakers.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

None of my dogs lived that long, but I am hopeful that Hamish, my border collie will. ((hugs))


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Runestone, thank you!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Runestone that poem is beautiful & very touching. It brought tears to my eyes just reading it.


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss...
I admire you for having given your dog a great 17 years of life. You are a great dog owner.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I am really sorry for your loss..it brought all my "old friends" to mind and I had to shed a few tears for them all.

These kinds of human/dog relationships never end. I think I lose a wee bit of myself every time one of my friends goes homes. It never gets easier to say good-bye, but I relish the dreams of reunions to come.

She was a beautiful dog, thank you for sharing her with us.


----------

